# Need Help With Dx for 93922



## armen (Dec 3, 2010)

Please help!!! I need to know what Dx I can use for 93922 Orthopaedic practice. thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 3, 2010)

What did the physician document as the reason for the study?


----------



## armen (Dec 3, 2010)

our office just purchased the diagnostic equipment and we have been told that cpt 93922 is the code that we are going to use, never billed this before no idea what is going to be the reason. Just want to see if anyone knows what dx can be used in general with this code for orthopaedic practice. We do a lot of diabetic wound care so i think they will use it on diabetic patients.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 4, 2010)

So what is the procedure you will be performing.  Most of the time the reps that sell the equipment do not really know the correct codes for the procedures.  The dx will be what ever is documented by the physician and may not be the smae one all the time.  As far as what is covered, check with your payers and look at you LCDs and NCDs for your area.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 6, 2010)

93922 is an U/S study of the extremity arteries, single level, bilateral (EG, ankle/brachial indexes, doppler waveform analysis) ususlly looking for clots.  This is also used for pt's with ulcers, pvd, varicose viens, secondary diabetic peripheral circulatory disorder.  If your doc is planning on doing venous studies to code would different ie. 93970 dupplex venous leg bilat or 93971  uni.  You need to find out what the study is for and what is being studied to apply the correct codes, 93922 is not a blanket code.


----------



## armen (Jan 15, 2011)

kbazarte@yahoo.com said:


> 93922 is an U/S study of the extremity arteries, single level, bilateral (EG, ankle/brachial indexes, doppler waveform analysis) ususlly looking for clots.  This is also used for pt's with ulcers, pvd, varicose viens, secondary diabetic peripheral circulatory disorder.  If your doc is planning on doing venous studies to code would different ie. 93970 dupplex venous leg bilat or 93971  uni.  You need to find out what the study is for and what is being studied to apply the correct codes, 93922 is not a blanket code.



Per notes they are doing ABI PVR test.


----------



## ldoran (Mar 31, 2011)

most medicare carriers have LCDs for this code which include lists of Dx codes.  Check your carrier's website, or you can search on the CMS site.  The CMS site is: http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/overview-and-quick-search.aspx 

Linda Doran
Saint Paul, Mn


----------

